# Big folks getting in and out of an S



## KnightRiderKitt (Jun 18, 2021)

I am a fairly big (5'11"), overweight (240 lbs.), older (approaching 79), "not as flexible as I used to be" guy that keeps bashing his head on the inner top roof jamb when attempting to gracefully get in this beast. I have the Entry Mode set so the seat is all the way back and down, the steering is all the way up and toward me (I've tried all settings and this seems to be the best) and the suspension set to its highest setting. Getting out is only a problem when I can't fully open the door, so it's not a big deal like getting in is. Does anyone have some handy hints, other than a shoehorn, that may allow this old f--- to get in and out a bit easier?


----------



## AStuf (May 31, 2021)

Tesla doesn't talk about accessibility and most of the fan boys are young so this doesn't come up much.

Instead of one leg at a time try butt first to get in. Remember to tuck your head in to not hit.


----------



## KnightRiderKitt (Jun 18, 2021)

Thanks for the input. I haven't tried that way yet, so I'll give it a go and see what happens.


----------



## KnightRiderKitt (Jun 18, 2021)

I tried sitting down and then swinging my legs in and that seems to work pretty well.


----------



## r1200gs4ok (Nov 8, 2019)

love car ...... hate getting in and out......getting Y and / or CT


----------

